# no start 5 cyld 4150 (help)



## snowouyt (May 26, 2015)

have a 1987 kabota 4150 5 cylinder 50 hp that won't run. only 1650 hr on it. ten years ago the head gasket blew… replaced it and remembered that it was smoking a little before. so during repair time i had injectors tested, shop found weak and i replaced all five…when head gasket was complete the motor ran but smoke a lot. heavy black smoke….. fuel consumption was up….. had injector pump rebuilt…. not much of a difference…. did not trust fuel injector shop ( three trips later) sent to dealer said no problems found….just lived with it……. this winter while plowing snow, started smoking heavy and ran very rough (so rough i could not move it ) finally cleared enough to go park it. went to start it months later, wants to start but won't. replaced transfer pump, still no start…..did bleed all air from lines….. pulled #1 injector to see spray pattern, while turning it over it started…. ran very rough obviously but when i put injector back in it won't start… any ideas?


----------

